# St230P



## critchy88

so i bought another new blower this year (3 in a year) and said ill give er a go. bought a husqvarna st230p, 30" cut and i belive a 14.5 ftlb 291cc(correct me if im wrong) also the 5 year 2 pull starting guarentee was nice as well.....i wanted a 30" cut because this summer i bought a house and my driveway is now 130x16 with a 30x30 parking area vs my 18x18 i had last year haha.i was hoping for 350+ ccs but i got this one for a little bit of a deal nothing special.its no ariens but at least now i can throw snow away from my driveway vs on it (craftsman). works great and is snow hungry for sure, we had 9 inches of soft fluffy snow yesterday and she was quite comfortable going in 5th gear with no spill or bog down. easy to maneuver and the height adjustment is great, being 6'4 i have it on max and it feels real good, no backaches.maneuvers around easy with the typical power steering. and the light is great, actually useful and pretty bright led.the transformer look kinda grows on ya lol. looking forward to an impeller mod to see the results.


----------



## maxmag

Glad to hear that you are okay with your new thrower. I bought a st227p this year and am very happy with it. Seems like a few people still have to slam the Husqvarnas.


----------



## bigbuck28

I would slow way down with that machine.. I just returned this exact machine to the dealer... My driveway is 75 yards long with a hill in the middle.. I made 2 passes and smoked a belt! Brought it back to the dealer and they said I was trying to remove too much snow..... We had 16" of snow and I was in 1st gear stopping occasionally to let it rest... I used to have a 924 husky which I sold. It used to do the job but just real slow... Maybe I got a Lemmon but I'm thinking not due to the reviews on there site.. Dealer Meck said they put too weak of a belt in these sized machines.... Just an FYI . Good luck with yours.


----------



## critchy88

i use lower gears when nessassary, had to use 1st alot last weekend in the 3 foot drifts, on the striaghts i run her as fast she she will take without bogging or spilling, burned 12 tanks of gas so far, very happy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Nice machine, sounds like you two get along really well


----------



## critchy88

had a rough day today lol...this think has no air filter or protection for that matter so this morning when it was a blizzard she started acting up spewing black smoke....pulled carb and it was full of snow and ice. so while at it cleaned her out and made a homemade snowguard and fixed that issue, so while at it i flipped the slide shoes as they are worn and adjusted the cables for the drive and auger. then while doing my walk way i injested come concrete chunks and broke every shear pin and smoked the belt a bit before the impeller pin broke. but still running like a champ haha.. might need some tlc in the off season if this keeps up lol. in all seriousness i am bvery happy with this thing treats me good and hasnt let me down. had 45 cms today and other than the concrete not a hitch.


----------

